# Puppy car travel - what's best?



## nickymumf (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm trying to decide what's the best way to keep my puppy happy when travelling in the car. I was thinking that a harness would be better in the long term but perhaps a bit much for a small pup. But then I'm not sure about having a crate - soft or metal (which one is best?) - in the boot as he'd be out of sight. Help?! Would love some advice on this and I know you're the ones to ask!

Thanks
Nicky (& Milo)


----------



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy (Mar 12, 2012)

Honey sits in front seat next to me and has done since 8 weeks we have harness with a clip that goes into seat belt. If we go out as family she goes in back seat in between kids, just have towels handy incase they get muddy! Can't bear to put my baby in the boot!!!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I think to start with its best to put them in the front seat, either with a harness or with a soft crate fastened to the safety belt. 

Millie was unsettled when we first took her out, crying and pooping in her soft crate. So we moved her to the front seat so she could see me. I then went on a couple of little journeys, literally 1 mile round the block. At the end I'd make a big fuss to praise her. Then we went on longer journeys where the end result was a nice time, ie a walk or visiting other puppies.

After a short while, I moved Millie into the back seat opp the driver, so she could still see what was going on. At 11 weeks she had to go on a 2 hour journey in the back seat with hubby and my mum next to her. She was absolutely fine 

As she got bigger she didn't want to be in shut in the soft crate and used to sleep mostly in the crate with her nose sticking out (the door opened sideways) so she was till safe.

At about 7 months she wanted to be out of the crate and we started using a harness and a vet bed. 

She's very good in the car, usually lies down and sleeps when the cars moving and stands to look out the window when its stationary.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

I have had Molly in a solid plastic carrier in the passenger seat strapped in with the seatbelt since she was 8weeks. She was initially unsure but after a couple of runs settled really well and now just falls straight to sleep. I am planning on buying a harness but will wait til she's a little bigger.


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

Gisgo has always travelled in the back seat in between the kids. He has a harness and I bought a strap which plugs into the seat belt socket. He sits really well, or curls up and goes to sleep. We have a towel on the seat for when he has wet or dirty feet.


----------



## Kodysmom (Feb 11, 2012)

Kody road in the front seat in a plastic carrier for the 1st month and then he wanted out. I allowed him to sit in the front seat but he had to learn quickly that he could not jump over on the driver. Around 6 months i purchased solvit car seat (purchased on Amazon). Its like a basket that hangs over the head rest and a saftey around the side of the chair. It can be lowered or pulled up so that he can look out the window. For safety it has a clip that attaches to his harness.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Mine never settled in a crate in the boot they both like to keep me in their sight at all times! They sit on the back seat in their harnesses on a blanket and as long as they can see me they are happy.


----------



## Dextersmum (Feb 9, 2012)

Dexter is very happy travelling in his soft travel crate,which is on the back seat. He goes straight to sleep! We've used it with him from day one.


----------



## nickymumf (Feb 5, 2012)

*Thank you for the advice!*

Thank you all for your help - all good advice. So sounds like the front seat is where I should try first. I'll have a look at harnesses and soft crates. 

Nicky


----------



## nickymumf (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi Julie - what size soft crate are you using? I've seen so many different sizes and I just can't work out which one would be right/best!

Thx
Nicky


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

nickymumf said:


> Hi Julie - what size soft crate are you using? I've seen so many different sizes and I just can't work out which one would be right/best!
> 
> Thx
> Nicky


Hi Nicky
I can't remember whether I bought a small or a medium size, but this is the one I bought.
http://www.4activedogs.co.uk/options-travel-soft-dog-crate---rosewood-1543-p.asp
I've got a feeling it was a medium, but not 100% sure.
Hope that sort of helps.


----------

